# Compost for flower bed?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you ever use any of the old bedding that has been composting for a while in your flower bed? My flower bed is so overgrown this year with weeds it's really frustrating. So I was thinking of using the compost... If it's not too awful hot and we don't have company this evening I'd like to get started on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use it if it's well composted, otherwise I end up with hay growing along my posies....clover is one of them.

I also use it to fill flower pots.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I use it on top, it makes things require less water, which is a big concern here. I don't compost it much, it is too hard to turn it and tend it.

Jan


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We put it in our garden then till it under before we plant.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I had to hold off on it as I spent the whole day cleaning house - shampooing carpets, etc. Of course I am waiting for my kids to go behind me and mess it all up again...hehe...surprised it hasn't happened yet!

i will try to get into it tomorrow or Tues, and see if the bottom is composted enough. Some of it has been sitting there since late January. 

With all the rain we had in April/May we haven't had anything in a week and things are sooo dry. One of the kids broke the watering bucket I have for my flowerbed! So I am going to try and create something I can use so I can water my poor dry flowers!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I used some stuff this year in my little veggie tub and am so frustrated that I wont do it again, I have nothing but huge weeds it chocked out my watermelon and most of my green beans and the weeds are so hard to pull out I end up pulling most of the dirt out with the weed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It;s not the manure itself that causes the weed growth, it's the hay seed from all the wasted hay as well as what falls out of hay racks, those goat berries are great fertilizer for hay seed weeds too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We didn't use the compost for the flower beds. My poor flower beds look terrible though <weeds>, I think next year I am going to dig it up, but down something to keep weeds from coming up again, and buy some soil...

I could see the seeds growing  We decided what doesn't compost will be burned this fall.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom has a large garden and she uses all the waste. The hay gets used between the rows to keep weeds from growing and around her veggie plants to keep weeds from growing and moisture in. The stuff that's more manure she uses as well around plants and tills into the soil before planting. She doesn't use it much for her flowers though because she likes root mulch for that. She hasn't had much problems with the hay sprouting. But mines mostly alfalfa hay so that probably plays a part.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

We burn it all now


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought burning it was bad for the environment plus smelly?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We use it for compost plus the kids dig in the really old stuff for fishing worms!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

What we don't use for the garden & flower beds we give to the chickens to play in. We always compost the chicken & goat bedding. I go to a local lumber mill to get sawdust (big shavings) for the chic. coops and goat stalls. To get my F150 bed heeping full of shavings is only $30. Not bad for not loading it myself. I can get it for free if I load it for myself - just don't to break my back doing it ;-)


----------

